

Startup Quote: Evan Williams, co-founder, Twitter - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3583183987

======
raychancc
Change the world. Build a business. Have fun.

\- Evan Williams (@ev)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3583183987>

~~~
rhizome
(not neccessarily in that order)

